# Latest Project



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

This is a old stable building that is being converted into 4 luxury condo's 10 minutes outside or Boston.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

Wow, that is some great architecture. I like how those beams tie into brick inside. What you guys doing there?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEP

Thats a cool job. You'll be masking off those beams for a couple of hours. Those bad boys are sweet. Bring some color into that place to warm it up!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

tsunamicontract said:


> Wow, that is some great architecture. I like how those beams tie into brick inside. What you guys doing there?


This is the feature building of the first phase of a high end condo development we are doing close to Boston. We painted everything from the exterior trim, courtyard gates, refinish and stain beams, iron, garages, all interior painting, ect ect.

I should of taken pictures before the sheetrock went up. You would not believe how much beam and brick were covered over.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> NEP
> 
> Thats a cool job. You'll be masking off those beams for a couple of hours. Those bad boys are sweet. Bring some color into that place to warm it up!


I wish. I even offered a free color upgrade to spice up the model unit. The wrapping of the beams is very tedious.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Oops, I take back what I said in post 3. 

You did a great job of masking the beams! The neutral color really brings out the architecture and makes those beautiful beams pop!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

My eyes are tired but I think I see subfloor. Please tell me they didnt carpet that place?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> My eyes are tired but I think I see subfloor. Please tell me they didnt carpet that place?


No. This one is a spec unit. No selections have been made. The whole unit will be hardwood and we wait to finish the rails and treads until floor color selections have been made to match.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I figured I had to finally post a pic on here before you guys started calling me a faker!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> The whole unit will be hardwood.


Holy baseboard repaint! 

Nice project. How many of these can potentially get built there?


----------



## qdslse (Apr 25, 2008)

Nice job!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Holy baseboard repaint!
> 
> Nice project. How many of these can potentially get built there?


That building is a old stable at the lower entrance of a hospital. Horses and carriages would get stored there. There is 4 units here with garages in the back. The development is Nantucket style quads, tri and duplexes all around 3000 sq/ft with endless extra's. Elevators are very popular.


----------



## GMack (Jan 18, 2008)

Very cool project, Mr. NEPS, especially being so close to Boston.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Beautiful! I like the black touches on the bolts and brackets. Nice contrast throughout.


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

Hey NEPS, looks good. Seems like a really interesting project. What did you guys have to do to the beams?


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

I am also curious as to the condition and what you had to do to the metal on the beams and those pillars and braces, assuming they were original.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

nice project


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Where are the b 4 pics NEPS? Would have been nice to see what it looked like.........Nice job brother.


----------



## Masterpiece (Feb 26, 2008)

You guys did a very nice job on the work....I really like those vaulted ceilings and exposed beams. It's just a matter of time until you get the repaints-once the new tenants want a little more color in their lives

Did you guys just use ladders and rolling scaffold?

Jeremy


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Neps,

Sweet little shack.

Can you divulge the town ??

Any wallcoverings needed ?? :whistling2:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

MAK-Deco said:


> Hey NEPS, looks good. Seems like a really interesting project. What did you guys have to do to the beams?


Thanks MAk. The beams were old, grungy with paint and pen all over them. We had them sandblasted and simply used one coat of Cabot's natural Timber Oil and 2two coat's of SW Oil Metal Enamel on the hardware.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

daArch said:


> Neps,
> 
> Sweet little shack.
> 
> ...


This is the project I called you about a few months ago. No leads for you yet, but I have your cards ...... when I do I will call!


----------



## MAK-Deco (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Thanks MAk. The beams were old, grungy with paint and pen all over them. We had them sandblasted and simply used one coat of Cabot's natural Timber Oil and 2two coat's of SW Oil Metal Enamel on the hardware.



Nice, I wouldn't of guess'd Timber Oil...


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> This is the project I called you about a few months ago. No leads for you yet, but I have your cards ...... when I do I will call!


I was hoping that's what it was.

I'd be honored.

Thanks.

-B.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Masterpiece said:


> You guys did a very nice job on the work....I really like those vaulted ceilings and exposed beams. It's just a matter of time until you get the repaints-once the new tenants want a little more color in their lives
> 
> Did you guys just use ladders and rolling scaffold?
> 
> Jeremy


Thanks Jeremy

Most of the HO's in here have us go back in after closing to customize the units, that is if their designer doesnt already have a painting contractor. 

We just used ladders to work on the beams and plaster. The scaffolding would of been difficult with all of the moves required around all the beams. It was much easier than it looks. Covering the finished beams before paint was the biggest pain.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

daArch said:


> I was hoping that's what it was.
> 
> I'd be honored.
> 
> ...


The honor would be all mine ...... you may have to loose the red mohak before you come on to this site .....:whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> The honor would be all mine ...... you may have to loose the red mohak before you come on to this site .....:whistling2:


I think it more important that I skirt the the nut house across Mill Rd. They've been after me for YEARS !!!









(great satellite shots on maps.live.com)


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> This is a old stable building that is being converted into 4 luxury condo's 10 minutes outside or Boston.


Gimme the address, I wanna come over and help!!!

Looks a good job. 
You got the whole thing to do, internal/external?

mistcoat(UK)


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

mistcoat said:


> Gimme the address, I wanna come over and help!!!
> 
> Looks a good job.
> You got the whole thing to do, internal/external?
> ...


Yup ...come on over ....I'll put ya to work!


----------

